# Where do you buy your wood?



## mouth-waterin (Apr 10, 2012)

Where do you get your wood and what kind do you use most? I came across the "Fruita Wood Chunks" site, has anyone used them? I want best quality I can find. I use a New Braunfels side box type grill/smoker. Want to step it up one of these days and get a real smoker but for now I need to use what I have. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## ronrude (Apr 10, 2012)

I  get mine fron walmart, home depot, gander mountain and various places.  Sometimes friends trimming apple trees.  They carry most of your basics, then go online for the hard to get stuff.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouthwatering , you live in Alabama , there are copious amounts of good hard wood there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Get out and ride around the neighborhood and look for wood folks may have stacked they would depart with , the worst that can happen is you get a no 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Look in the paper and on Craigs List for some , the mail order stuff is at best , questionable , as far as I'm concerned 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Had a bad experience one time.


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess the fruit woods is what I was referring to most. All I've ever seen in the stores is hickory, but really havnt looked that hard.


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 10, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Mouthwatering , you live in Alabama , there are copious amounts of good hard wood there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I have pecan, chestnut, and hickory on my own property, just no fruit woods.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 10, 2012)

My friend owns a tree service . Check with one in your area.


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 10, 2012)

michael ark said:


> My friend owns a tree service . Check with one in your area.


Good idea thanks!


----------



## mr500 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouth-Waterin said:


> Where do you get your wood and what kind do you use most? I came across the "Fruita Wood Chunks" site, has anyone used them? I want best quality I can find. I use a New Braunfels side box type grill/smoker. Want to step it up one of these days and get a real smoker but for now I need to use what I have. Any suggestions appreciated!


YES..I have ordered from them. I got my peach wood chunks from them. Boxed and priced as advertised. I would and will buy from them again. 

If you order, make sure you put in the order to have them DE-BARK the chunks..If not you will get bark on the pcs that you order. I do not like bark on my smoke wood but some might.

Being originally from AUBURN Al, I know that pecan wood is everyyyy where. With all the storms lately, you should be able to score some limbs that have blown off. Depending on where you live in Bama. I ride through GA on the way home to visit  and pass by  pecan orchards. I will stop and pick it up off the side of the road. If its not IN the tree, then I will get the limbs. Hell its free and Im cleaning up for him !!!!! ahahahaah


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 10, 2012)

You can get hickory and mesquite in the grocery store.  Others (pecan, apple, etc) can be found at Lowes, Gander Mnt, Bass Pro shop.  Of course hardwoods do abound in Alabama.  I have a peach tree that has been donating a nice TBS lately...


----------



## mr500 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ohh yeah. I do like me some peach wood!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks 500, I am going to try a batch from fruita wood just because I can!  lol   I am a little impatient about it as I have never used fruit woods before,,, kind of anxious to try it. May get some from Lowes as Bama suggested if the store here has it. What meats do you use peach with?


----------



## mr500 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ill use it with everything. I like to do a mixture of peach/pecan with my butts. Turns out prety good. usually use more peach cause I like the taste. Doing 3 buts and turk breast on fri. Gonna bang me up the last of my peach. Will be ordering more from the fruit guys.

Lowes and all here in orlando have Apple and Cherry but most of the time there not chunks. I like chunks better than chips but thats juss me. Ive had good look with buying wood from the box stores. Although round here, lowes has wayy more stuff down the cooking isle than HD does.

Hope it helps

Mike


----------



## chefrc (Apr 11, 2012)

I work in a Research Center for a large Paper Company. I get all of my wood chips free. Then I mix them 70 % Oak, 20% Mesquite and 10% Hickory and deliver to my Smokehouse in 55 gallon Plastic Drums. I haven't found a better mix yet. Goes great with everything


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2012)

Pecan is great smoking wood.


----------



## chefrc (Apr 11, 2012)

Agreed alelover

I enjoy smoking with all woods, but since it's free I can't complain.


----------



## alelover (Apr 11, 2012)

I wouldn't complain either. That's about as good a deal as you'll get.


----------



## aaron kaplan (Jul 18, 2012)

A local place near me sells pretty high quality wood. They just opened a website so I would recommend trying them out. The pricing isn't the cheapest, but its not bad for the quality.

www.americanwoodproducts.net


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 18, 2012)

I get mesquite from a friend in texas when we visit or when he comes home. I get others like oak, hickory, and pecan with my chainsaw from my friends and familys lands...


----------

